# Viewed Counter



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm in a house with people that watch TV at different times. It certainly would be nice if each show had a counter on it that would display how many times a show was watched. This way the last person to watch it could delete it.


----------



## rockislandmike (Sep 20, 2005)

YES! I had a similar idea, whereby my wife and I could flag the shows we either watched or didn't care to watch, and then the other person would know to delete it after they watched it (or didn't want to).

Right now I accidentally delete stuff she wants to watch ("Bones" as it turns out), and she deleted "Criminal Minds" the other morning, even though I wanted to watch it. It's REALLY hard remembering what shows your partner actually enjoys.


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

I think someone once suggested that when the first person is done, he (or she) should leave the show paused at the five minute mark as a signal. Never tried it myself.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I think the counter idea would be better.


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

Resist said:


> I think the counter idea would be better.


Well they are entirely different. One is a suggestion for what the software could do, if it was updated, and one is a makeshift substitute based on what the software can do now.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

A counter isn't clear. What happens if someone watches part of the show and stops - does that count? What if someone watches the show, then goes back to watch part of it again - is that 2 or 1? How can the TiVo know?

Some kind of flagging is the only clear way to handle it. Like a UI where you can setup a list of users, then set users on each SP, ARWL, etc. When something is recorded, people can toggle the flag.

Another option is to have multiple Zones - and each user has their own Zone. SPs can be added to multiple Zones. Then if User A and User B both watch a show, one recording is made and it is in both of their NPLs. A deletes it, so it goes away from their NPL - but it is not really deleted because it is still in B's NPL.

It isn't quite so simple, because what happens if B never deletes anything, does the unit fill up and A misses recordings? Do you handle deletion for space globably? Do you allow allocation of space to each user? But those are problems that can be solved with development and user testing.


----------

